# LEEK meet Sun 24th August- 3pm curry-6pm bluewater



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

Weather is getting better!!!! 8) 

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 24th August.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's £8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it all fresh from the menu! :wink:

.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/pubs/pub ... f_dartford
Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Right Gents i think this makes it so far:
10 for the curry 

and 12 people for Bluewater 8)

Everyones still ok for this i gather,ive amended the list :wink:

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:  
BAMTT + Little BAM
Renton72
Peace + Missus
Nem and julie
Steve
and one other couple coming down with Nem
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

a18eem
BAMTT + Little BAM
audi_tt 83 
Renton72
peace + Missus
Nem and julie
Steve
and one other couple coming down with Nem


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Might struggle with this one John :-|


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Sign me up for both please! 

Haven't had an Indian in far too long! Like, since Saturday!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Sign me up for both please.


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

hi All,

Should be okay, put me down for both please.

dave


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Happy birthday for yesterday John!!!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry lads its not been telling me anyones replied!!!! :? :twisted:

Ill add you all now!

Cheers Donners  :wink:


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

New to all of this but sign me and the little lady up too. Gutted that we missed the TTOC 'O8!! Only just started looking in to these meets. Do I have to be a member of the TTOC?

See you there!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

peace said:


> New to all of this but sign me and the little lady up too. Gutted that we missed the TTOC 'O8!! Only just started looking in to these meets. Do I have to be a member of the TTOC?
> 
> See you there!
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


You dont have to be a member ofthe TTOC mate. Look forward to meeting you

Chris.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

peace said:


> New to all of this but sign me and the little lady up too. Gutted that we missed the TTOC 'O8!! Only just started looking in to these meets. Do I have to be a member of the TTOC?
> 
> See you there!
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


As Renton said no membership required,but have you thought of joining?  :wink:

Did you fancy the curry first? or would you like to meet us first, and then decide if you're brave enough to be seen with us in a restaurant? :lol: :wink:

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone going to the Ace ?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Are you doing this on purpose???
I'm in Vegas that weekend on a stag do [smiley=cheers.gif]

May go to the ACE though


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm in a spot of bother!

My brother has booked his two girls christening for that sunday,and i'm one of the god parents! :?

Shall i move this or will you still meet up without me?
Nick and his gang was gonna cruise down to this again.

Let me know ASAP guys! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> I'm in a spot of bother!
> 
> My brother has booked his two girls christening for that sunday,and i'm one of the god parents! :?
> 
> ...


iI'll go with the flow John

You going to the Ace next weekend John ? I'm hoping to be there if i get my car back in time


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> I'm in a spot of bother!
> 
> My brother has booked his two girls christening for that sunday,and i'm one of the god parents! :?
> 
> ...


John,

Why dont we put it back a week if you cant make it, if that ok with everyone else.



BAMTT said:


> You going to the Ace next weekend John ? I'm hoping to be there if i get my car back in time


I cant make the Ace Cafe, got something on that Saturday.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

asvc


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Possibly gonna do the Ace meet not too sure yet Tony

Chris the weekend before the 24th ill be working nights mate.i work every other weekend :?

      

Did my first bike meet last night :lol: 150-200 bikes! wish my turnouts were that big :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Did my first bike meet last night :lol: 150-200 bikes! wish my turnouts were that big :lol: :lol: :lol:


  Can you imagine 150 tts at the wharf! Jackie Chans face would be a picture!

Leave the meet as the 24th if its ok with you, and we can have another in September before the baby arrives. Im gagging for a curry, its been 3 months!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Did my first bike meet last night :lol: 150-200 bikes! wish my turnouts were that big :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Jackie Chan hahahaha :lol:

Ok mate you can be rep for the day :wink:

Nick should be keeping an eye on this thread,so they may still cruise down.
If i get away early enough ill meet you all at the wharf  :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sweet.

Posted up about a cruise down, see who's up for it this time. It works out well as it's the bank holiday the day after so for us lot cruise up home later it's better.

Nick


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nem said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Posted up about a cruise down, see who's up for it this time. It works out well as it's the bank holiday the day after so for us lot cruise up home later it's better.
> 
> Nick


Be good to see you again nick, add a few more miles to the car :wink: How many miles you on now?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed, looking forward to coming down.

I'm just shy of 114k now 

Nick


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

thehornster said:


> peace said:
> 
> 
> > New to all of this but sign me and the little lady up too. Gutted that we missed the TTOC 'O8!! Only just started looking in to these meets. Do I have to be a member of the TTOC?
> ...


lol...sorry didn't check this till now, yer we'd love to come for the ruby too if that ok!? speaking of brave enough you haven't met my woman yet...! :lol: (no shes great) just hope iv got my new wheels sorted for it!! ey if you have any ideas for me iv got a post, it started off... well its headed ''what tyres too choose! in the mk1 bit.
looking forward to it... first meet


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh bugger!!
I may miss this one after all...trying to book that long weekend away with the family.
Not sure where yet....any ideas ?? :?:

150/200 bikes !! :!:  ....how many diet cokes went round???....did anyone bring any krispys?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

peace said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > peace said:
> ...


Ok mate i'll add you to the list.As you can see i can't make this one :x 
But if you enjoy yourself i'm sure you'll be back!  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Oh bugger!!
> I may miss this one after all...trying to book that long weekend away with the family.
> Not sure where yet....any ideas ?? :?:
> 
> 150/200 bikes !! :!:  ....how many diet cokes went round???....did anyone bring any krispys?


No cokes! just big mugs of bikers tea!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looked like this just a little bit more spread out 

As you can guess i didnt offer to get a round in!  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

There is a meet at the Oakdene cafe most wednesdays evenings i think, normally you get a few old bill around but from what i have seen they seem to spend most of their time looking at other bikes

ps another couple of bowling practices and you could be in trouble Mr Horn


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> There is a meet at the Oakdene cafe most wednesdays evenings i think, normally you get a few old bill around but from what i have seen they seem to spend most of their time looking at other bikes
> 
> ps another couple of bowling practices and you could be in trouble Mr Horn


Yeah every wednesday there and at the merrychest near bluewater.
the old bill were hidden up by the pub that night 

I see you score has improved young one! with much practice you too could become a master! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think i am the master now


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bugger!!
> ...


 Yippieeee!!! I can make this meet after all ! :!: 
I am now going away again to Dubai but this time a week after the Bank holiday......it was £1000 pound cheaper 

Nice meet John......who bought their monster truck??
was there any nice biker chicks?

see you at Bluewater.....I may have a new car by then.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> see you at Bluewater.....I may have a new car by then.


M3 ? 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > see you at Bluewater.....I may have a new car by then.
> ...


Bugger! someone take a camera :wink:

How much for the A3 then Arif????


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all, now _I_ can't make this one 

It's a friends naming ceremony for their baby and I'm a godfather so it's probably quite important that I go!
I had thought it was the weekend after!

Hope you have a good one!

Post pics of the Arif's new car!

Ant


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally i couldnt make this one but i had an accident at work so i can't walk far or stand for long, but as i am signed off i am going try to make the bluewater meet. been a while since my last one.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well so far we've got:

Me and julie
Steve
and two other couples coming down from up here I think.

Just so you know 

Nick


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > see you at Bluewater.....I may have a new car by then.
> ...


I test drove the BMW 335d .......286bhp auto box....0-60 6.1sec. it felt very very torquey....
phoned dms and was told they can remap to .......336bhp !!! and 500+ lb of torque, then 0-60 would be 5.5 sec  
still not sure about an oil burner though. I am test driving a 335i soon, then my money will talk!
so see you all in my old car i think on sunday. :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Nice a mate of has the 335i cab v.nice bit of kit...Have read that the 335i dosen't make the 300 ish on the dyno ......they make more @ 320/330 standard with a map close to 400 

How about an A5 3.0TDI i had a look at one today 8)


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry can't make this meet after all as I am just off camping with the family for a few days.

Enjoy and hope to see you you soon.

dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

audi_tt 83 said:


> Originally i couldnt make this one but i had an accident at work so i can't walk far or stand for long, but as i am signed off i am going try to make the bluewater meet. been a while since my last one.


Nice one! the guys will see you at bluewater :wink:

Right Gents i think this makes it so far:
11 for the curry 

and 14 people for Bluewater 8)

Everyones still ok for this i gather,ive amended the list :wink:

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:  
1. BAMTT 
2. Renton72
3/4 Peace + Missus
5/6. Nem and julie
7. Steve
8/9/10/11. and two other couples coming down with Nem
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. a18eem
2. BAMTT
3. audi_tt 83 
4. audi_tt 83
5. Renton72
6/7. peace + Missus
8/9. Nem and julie
10.Steve
11/12/13/14. and two other couples coming down with Nem


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Peace is one of the other couples coming down from up here.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok Nick cheers mate.

Amended again :lol: :wink:

Right Gents i think this makes it so far:
9 for the curry 

and 12 people for Bluewater 8)

Everyones still ok for this i gather,ive amended the list :wink:

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:  
1. BAMTT 
2. Renton72
3/4 Peace + Missus
5/6. Nem and julie
7. Steve
8/9/and one other couple coming down with Nem
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. a18eem
2. BAMTT
3. audi_tt 83 
4. audi_tt 83
5. Renton72
6/7. peace + Missus
8/9. Nem and julie
10.Steve
11/12 and one other couple coming down with Nem


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John can you put me down for 1 more please my 15yr old daughter wants to come


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> John can you put me down for 1 more please my 15yr old daughter wants to come


Ok mate will do.

Shes brave travelling in the same car as you on the way home isn't she  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right Gents i think this makes it so far:
10 for the curry 

and 12 people for Bluewater 8)

Everyones still ok for this i gather,ive amended the list :wink:

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:  
BAMTT + Little BAM
Renton72
Peace + Missus
Nem and julie
Steve
and one other couple coming down with Nem
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

a18eem
BAMTT + Little BAM
audi_tt 83 
Renton72
peace + Missus
Nem and julie
Steve
and one other couple coming down with Nem


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't forget to book the table guys! its a bank holiday :wink:

Cliffe Spice. 17 Parkside. Cliffe Woods. Rochester, Kent, ME3 8HX. 01634 222231[/size

I'll do it if you want me to but i normally do it sunday 12pm,i may not be in a state to tomorrow  :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Don't forget to book the table guys! its a bank holiday :wink:
> 
> Cliffe Spice. 17 Parkside. Cliffe Woods. Rochester, Kent, ME3 8HX. 01634 222231[/size
> 
> I'll do it if you want me to but i normally do it sunday 12pm,i may not be in a state to tomorrow  :lol: :wink:




No probs i can book the table (think i may already have the number in my phone :roll: ) i make it curry for 10  ,

Nick let me know if you get any last minute additions


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Don't forget to book the table guys! its a bank holiday :wink:
> 
> Cliffe Spice. 17 Parkside. Cliffe Woods. Rochester, Kent, ME3 8HX. 01634 222231[/size
> 
> I'll do it if you want me to but i normally do it sunday 12pm,i may not be in a state to tomorrow  :lol: :wink:




John,

ill will book it.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Morning all, just wanted to say nice meet you all again especially Nick and Julie and the couple that turned up from Silverstone good effort

But Craig and Rebecca 212 miles                  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See you all next time

Tony


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi to all and I must say what a nice turn out it was.
Well done for all the people who travelled 100s of miles to the meet, Ireally hope you enjoyed the 
experience and got home safely.
Chris...... what a crap result for West Ham... my wife was not a happy bird! :!: 
See everyone next time :-*


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Hi to all and I must say what a nice turn out it was.
> Well done for all the people who travelled 100s of miles to the meet, Ireally hope you enjoyed the
> experience and got home safely.
> Chris...... what a crap result for West Ham... my wife was not a happy bird! :!:
> See everyone next time :-*


I must echo the posts from Tony and Arif, a really good meet and thanks to Nick, Julie, Craig, Rebecca and the couple from Brackley for making the effort and taking the time out to come down.

I was regretting going for the hot curry yesterday!   

West Ham ...... Crap result (im used to it mate) :wink:

See you next month, thanks again.

Chris


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

I still cant believe how many coffees went round that night..... must have been the chilly wind !!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Coffee's!!! your all getting old boys :lol: :wink:

Right ill sort another date.sorry ive been quiet, a lot going on here :roll: :wink:

September the 21st seems good ill pop it up soon ok?

John

Going to look at this wednesday


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well got my new bike today,a black one instead.
Got a great deal just happened to be in the right place at the right time  
A new one is about £5,500 plus a scorpion exhaust £400ish = £5,900
I walked in and asked if they would sell me thier demonstrator and got the exhaust thrown in for free  :wink: 
£4,100 

Same as this one ,but this is standard exhaust.
Kawasaki Z750 2008


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks sweet mate.

Shame you couldn't be at the meet last week, really enjoyed it again!

Nick


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks nice John, looks like it needs to be handled with caution


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Looks sweet mate.
> 
> Shame you couldn't be at the meet last week, really enjoyed it again!
> 
> Nick


Cheers Nick

Yeah shame i wasn't mate but my godparent duties were calling!

turned into a bit of a drinking session so can't complain too much  :lol: 

I'm sure you'll be down again Mr Chairman 



BAMTT said:


> Looks nice John, looks like it needs to be handled with caution


I'll take you for a ride on the back :wink:

I've got your address some where Tony i'll pop round for a cup of tea when im out riding one weekend 8)

Jack in the box cant do my car tomorrow due to heavy rain forecast GUTTED!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Looks sweet mate.
> ...


No probs

and

Are you telling me no-one in the village has a garage :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Bugger! well thats summin we havn't got :wink: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone??? :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=123329


----------

